# [Fur Affinity] Thumbnail Upload Issues (Size/Quality)



## Joseph Collins (Jun 15, 2017)

*Previous thread title: "Two Upload Scripts?"*

Hello.  Long-time site member, first-time forum poster, here with a question:
Why does _Fur Affinity_ have two _completely_ different upload scripts/services for submission thumbnails? 
I ask this because the thumbnails you get when submitting something for the first time and the thumbnails you get when adding a new thumbnail image _later_ greatly differ.  I'll explain.

When you upload a thumbnail initially, or fail to upload a thumbnail it locks the thumbnail size for your image.  For example, if you fail to upload a thumbnail for a story submission, the thumbnail size becomes permanently locked at 48 x 48 pixels (despite the fact the thumbnail *image* is actually 75 x 75 pixels).  It also saves this image as a high-quality JPEG file with minimal dithering.
Now.  When you upload a _replacement_ thumbnail for something, you'll quickly find that not only will the new thumbnail retain the previous thumbnail's size... but it will also become *heavily* compressed, leaving to *heavy* dithering which becomes very apparent if you use "JPEG-unfriendly" colors like red and green.  This also happens even if both the old and the new thumbnails are the _same size_, as well.

So, again... why is this a thing?  It's _absolutely silly_ and _mildly frustrating_ for the reasons I've given and possibly more.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 15, 2017)

Please file a trouble ticket on mainsite and it'll be looked into.


----------



## Joseph Collins (Jun 15, 2017)

Well... okay.  That's done.  And, I guess the issues were already listed in the big list of known and reported issues. 
 That's what the person I talked to said and a look at the list... _kind of_ confirms it?  _Sort of_?  There's some very similar issues in there...

But, uh... yeah.  Thread over, I guess?  Shrug?
Why'd I even bother making a forum account for this...


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 15, 2017)

Closing thread as question's been answered.


----------

